# Please, some seahorse expert, help me!



## Juliet (Aug 15, 2009)

Ive been having CRAZY sucess with my seahorses, they eat ravonously and are courting. 
But my male's pouch has been bloated for some time, at first I was excited because I believe he was pregnaunt, but now ive idenified it as pouch gas. 
Ive been trying to realse the gas via massaging and bobby pins, (gently!) but I dont seem to be doing it right! No air bubbles come out and im completely lost! PLEEASE help.

Juliet

"Romeo oh Romeo, wherefor art thou Romeo?'
"Er... Juliet? I'm right here."
"Oh... I knew that..."


----------



## Juliet (Aug 15, 2009)

Please I really need help! I'm worried sick!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I understand you are worried and are hoping for a quick answer, but I don't think you will find many seahorse keepers on this forum. The majority of people here are freshwater enthusiasts. I am sure someone will come on eventually and help you, but you want answers now. I can redirect you to a site with hundreds of people online at any given time, and some of them are sure to have kept seahorses at some point. Go to MonsterFishKeepers.com and register there. You are sure to get a quick answer from that site.


----------



## Juliet (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you very, very much.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

No... go to seahorse.org 
they will definately be able to help you quickly and get you on the right path.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, THAT's the place for seahorse info.

On another note, don't speak for others. There are quite a few people here who know about seahorses, thank you very much. Don't go sending people away just because they aren't online 24/7.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I wasn't trying to send her away, just help her find an answer quick. I gave her an answer and by the response she appreciated it. When you are in need of help, it is nice to find help right away. I gave her the best answer I knew. And I did mention that some people will know about seahorses, it might just take a while... It took 3 days for your answer to come and you didnt offer a solution. Sorry about the rant, I just was trying to help. Better to turn away a visitor than to help her pet die, right?

Juliet, how did the seahorse turn out?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, I suppose you are right.


----------

